# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  xin key cai Registry Mechanic 8.0.0.907 dc ko ca? nha`

## Duyvn

cả nhà cho em xin cái key của registry mechanic 8.0.0.907 cái

----------


## thuthunga

*đây là bản : setup+keygen-snd
*uploading.com/files/624d6b1f/registry%2bmechanic%2b8.0.0.907.zip/

----------


## linht1106k1

anh ơi em đã dơnload về và giải nén ra , nhưng khi em vào cai keygen thì nó báo lỗi là kô vào dc , anh xem lại thế nào anh ơi

----------


## fidd

đây là key nè:
license name: giovanni arocho 
license code: bfdf-d4a4-6fe8-58a9-534c-7bb2-111c-c93b
link down luôn: http://www.pctools.com/mirror/rminstall.exe
chú ý:cái này là 6.0.0.780 chắc ăn 100% nhanh tay kẻo hết.

----------


## dtbaongoc0

đây là địa chỉ down crack+seriia+patch của bản 8.0.0.907 cho bạn chọn tha hồ:
http://vc-ll.org/system/4304/pc-tools-registry-mechanic-800907-keygen-carck-serial-download.html

----------

